# FAO anyone with Halifax online bank account



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Have they changed there login details? There now asking for ATM card number and CVV card number. They dont usually, just username password and some questions.

It's the same link I use from my history everytime. Just dont fancy putting all them numbers in, seems a bit dodgy


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Would advise you go in via the .co.uk site direct, I've not been asked for this info, sounds a bit odd?!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

No it shouldn't have changed, go to the halifax website and do it through there to be safe.

Should be something like halifax-online.co.uk/_mem_bin/formslogin.asp but with the HTTP://www. at the beginning.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Phishing site - as said, type the URL in your self. Could be one of those browser hi-jacking programs if you're clicking a link in your History


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

https://www.halifax-online.co.uk/_mem_bin/formslogin.asp

That link is still asking for the same login details?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ring them mate, i would be highly sceptical of them asking for that info.


----------



## G1lly (Apr 9, 2008)

I was was just on there 5 mins ago and never got asked for any of that info.
Seems a bit dodgy to me dont think they would ever ask for those details.
I always type the whole website and login from there.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CupraElliott said:


> Have they changed there login details? There now asking for ATM card number and CVV card number. They dont usually, just username password and some questions.
> 
> It's the same link I use from my history everytime. Just dont fancy putting all them numbers in, seems a bit dodgy


Logged into my account just, using the usual data :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Everything is fine for me.


----------



## R26 Jay (Jun 5, 2007)

never been asked for this, good for you that you didnt give the info so someone could scam you..... I have had the usual failed log in attempt email that goes around but dont fall for that crap


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

Just to back up the posts above, I have just tried mine and logged in as per usual with login, password, personal question. No request for card numbers etc.
Your sounds dodgy and needs checking out to prevent any possible fraud.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Phisihing scam


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Today its asking for my DOB and mothers maiden name. Grrr.

Also, when the page first loads, this info isn't there, then 1-2 seconds later it will appear underneath the login details.

You reckon Halifax will click on? Or should I e-mail them or something?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Phone them... they won't click on. Mines is normal.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hadnt changed when I used it an hour ago.........same username, password and pointless question which they tell you is wrong


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine is Bank of Scotand Halifax but all is working well. An online bank log in should never ask for any card or bank number details, def something dodgy going on me thinks. Be careful


----------

